# Lifting the left heel ( right handed golfer ) why does it help



## Wolfman (Mar 16, 2013)

Just recently i have been letting my left heel to raise in the back swing while keeping a flexed right leg with my right leg knee pointing inwards vey slightly ( keeps weight on inside of foot ) 

on the down swing planting the left heel down again

The results have been fantastic, coming into the ball less steep and better contact with the ball

This has resulted in better distance and straighter shots

Why does this tiny move make so much difference ?

I had noticed Shawn Clements does this and a few other golfers but it seems to work for me too !


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2013)

Perhaps prevents reverse pivot and aids weight transfer? Looks horrid though...oops...sorry!


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 16, 2013)

Yet it seems many great golfers do it / have done it

Hogan
Snead
Nicklaus
Tom Watson


----------



## kid2 (Mar 16, 2013)

It allows the right hip more turn in the backswing and also more shoulder turn too...... It can be over done though also.....Causing a swaying which can lead to all manner of misses.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep and some more than others. It's the Elvis total lift off that I just think looks ugly!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 16, 2013)

Lifting the left heel was pretty much the norm until the early/mid 80's. If you look at Nick Faldo, post Leadbetter, you'll see his left heel doesn't come up at all.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 16, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep and some more than others. It's the Elvis total lift off that I just think looks ugly!
		
Click to expand...



:rofl::thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 16, 2013)

It can allow a bigger shoulder turn, especially for older golfers who loose some flexibility.  If the heel is planted firmly back down at transition it can assist with weight transfer back to the front foot.  Some think of squashing a cola can with the left heel at the start of the downswing.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 17, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep and some more than others. It's the Elvis total lift off that I just think looks ugly!
		
Click to expand...


what a legend!!

[video=youtube;DuUjU7O2A3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuUjU7O2A3U[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 17, 2013)

also ...  poetry in motion

[video=youtube;jk66Fej5TS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk66Fej5TS8[/video]


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 19, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			what a legend!!
		
Click to expand...

Talking of Legends Bubba's heel lift reminds me a little bit of this guy.

[video=youtube;Vc1grT-mQo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc1grT-mQo4[/video]


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 19, 2013)

But they both have a way to go to match this chaps footwork.

[video=youtube;YLD70YrjZD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLD70YrjZD4[/video]


----------

